# Sticky  A Guide to Motorhome Weights and the Terms Used



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A very good article on_ A Guide to Motorhome Weights and the Terms Used_ is here: _(Suggestion by Grizzly)_

CLICK HERE

This should allow you to download the article.


----------

